# Pregnant pet store rat, it's time!



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

I just went to check on my rat that attacked me the other day and make sure she is okay, has food/water, and enough bedding for her nest (capri sun box) and she was laying on her side (which I have never seen he do before) and she was breathing kinda hard, and what looks like pushing.






It's not the best because she ran (not really, she walked calmly, which is not like her either) the more I pulled out her tray. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

She seems to be in a lot of pain, I don't see any blood or spotting. Anything I can do to help? (without using my hands, she attacks)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Why do you think she's in pain? what is she doing? Is she straining? Are you seeing the contractions?


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

It's hard to explain her actions. She is laying on her side with all of her feet curled into "fists." She actually let me touch her for a second or two, but I am still not seeing any blood.
If you look at the above picture you can see her hind paws are curled up. The other female with her is acting normal, and sleeping while sitting up. All of my past litters were born while I was gone or asleep. I am new to watching the actual signs of labor. I have been keeping everything quiet, calm, and dark.

Also, does her bottom seem to be a little bigger than it should be?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I found my rescue momma's would sleep on their back or side to get comfortable with their big bellies in the last few days of their pregnancy. That could be what she's doing.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

That is probably what she is doing, maybe I just never noticed before :/


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She's probably just trying to get comfy.

If she keeps having the pushing (Like contractions) for a long time she might have a stuck baby and will need to see a vet.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Honestly LW, if I take her to a vet, she is going to tear them up. She is not hand friendly, and them trying to hold her might hurt the babies, and putting her under any kind of sleep aid could harm the babies. It's kind of a double edge sword. She seems to be moving around more though, I just cave her a carrot (using tongs) and she attacked the carrot.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Still, if she is having major issues and is Still having contractions (Sounds like she isn't) then it would kill her.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been leaving her alone all day, occasionally checking on her. I have a feeling she will have them within a couple days.


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Hope she is okay  best of luck to her !!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like you need gloves, but also she really needs out of that rat rack...that is not going to help at all with getting you to trust her. Opening the bin to check on her is very disturbing rather than just peeking through the bars or an aquarium (you can use a 10 gallon until the babies are more mobile). 

her weight will often tell you the tale of how her pregnancy is progressing but she sounds pretty hands off at this time.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

She has been gaining weight frequently. I keep a weight chart for her. As I told wolf, I have to build my cage for them. The rack is what is available. Having a 11 month old child doesn't help make things progress any faster.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

She is having them right now. Head count as of now is 7, 6 with dark eyes, one with light eyes (very pink)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

RatBreeder said:


> She is having them right now. Head count as of now is 7, 6 with dark eyes, one with light eyes (very pink)


good luck wee one, easy labour for you.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Now there is 10. All are very cold, she won't feed them.






I tried to cover them with some bedding, and they just wonder away.


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

My mommy left shortly after having hers to get some water, clean herself goof off then went right back in and fed them. Has she tried to feed them at all, been about an hour since your last post.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not sure how long you should wait before intervening on their behalf. I would get a 20oz bottle and fill it with hot water, wrap in fleece or a towl and lay babies beside it so they're staying warm. I don't know what to tell you about the mother.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would just leave her with some yummy soft food and leave her be. She will or she won't...and most likely she will take care of them. She sounds like a very nervous girl and now she's dealing with some pretty severe maternal instincts/hormones.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

I moved her to a dark, quiet, warm place, and now they all have visible milk bands. 
On the other hand, I have another litter in progress. This female was purchased from the pet store as well. Never knew she was preg until 5 mins ago. :facepalm:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

RatBreeder said:


> I moved her to a dark, quiet, warm place, and now they all have visible milk bands.
> On the other hand, I have another litter in progress. This female was purchased from the pet store as well. Never knew she was preg until 5 mins ago. :facepalm:


I hope its another easy birthing and a teeny litter.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

She had 12, no problems. She is eating, but not feeding the babies. Good thing is I have 2 nursing moms, so they can help each other. 
I will have pics of both litters.


----------

